# '07 For '08 Can They Do That?



## quickshift (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all, just wondering what a for sure way to tell the year of a trailer.Already put a 500.00 deposit on a '08 sydney 31rqs & will be picking it up fri and paying the remaining 26200.00 but are now questioning the year based on the interior color which is fawn (only found in 07 not the 08 catalouge) and the decals are consistant with the look on the 07 catalouge not the 08 cover.Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The build date is on the VIN sticker.

If is is an early unit then there could be carry over on the interior material used. They will use it all before they move to the next material supply.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Quickshift..........where are you located? I was just noticing the price you are going to pay for your new trailer and figured I'd chime in since it isn't too late yet to back out. IMO, it is a bit too high for that trailer, especially since the 2009's have been out for a while now. Lakeshore RV has one posted on Ebay for a Buy It Now price of $19,999 and it comes with $300 in gas cards. Click HERE for a link to it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jetjane said:


> Hey Quickshift..........where are you located? I was just noticing the price you are going to pay for your new trailer and figured I'd chime in since it isn't too late yet to back out. IMO, it is a bit too high for that trailer, especially since the 2009's have been out for a while now. Lakeshore RV has one posted on Ebay for a Buy It Now price of $19,999 and it comes with $300 in gas cards. Click HERE for a link to it.


That is a heck of a good price (the ebay one)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey Quickshift..........where are you located? I was just noticing the price you are going to pay for your new trailer and figured I'd chime in since it isn't too late yet to back out. IMO, it is a bit too high for that trailer, especially since the 2009's have been out for a while now. Lakeshore RV has one posted on Ebay for a Buy It Now price of $19,999 and it comes with $300 in gas cards. Click HERE for a link to it.


That is a heck of a good price (the ebay one)








[/quote]
Yeah, wow...and a 24 hour hotline straight to Marci too








Worth a call if you ask me!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I believe the 10th digit in the VIN# indicates the Year of trailer.


----------



## onebadss (Jul 15, 2008)

I just bought a new 08 sydney 31RQS at Holman RV in July and paid $16991 for the trailer. It is also a LE (limited edition not limited equipment) model. Not sure what they have in stock but worth the look.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

That's an even better deal!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Our new 31 RQS is a 2008 model purchased in February 08 at Lakeshore RV for $20,500 and it is FAWN.


----------



## quickshift (Jul 29, 2008)

some very interesting advice, thank you.I am in Alberta Canada, I can not believe the price difference.Definetly worth some more investigating.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

quickshift said:


> some very interesting advice, thank you.I am in Alberta Canada, I can not believe the price difference.Definetly worth some more investigating.


Yes we get bent over pretty hard here in alberta for RV prices. If it is from Novak in Calgary, they tend to be on the higher price range. But I dont know of any other places close to calgary that sell Outbacks. Good luck and keep shopping around.

Kos


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You got lots of good tips on pricing if you feel like driving to MI or Ohio!








As for model and equipment, it's a bit confusing with trailers. My 2006 OB has diamond plate on the front, but other 06's don't. It seems they just make changes whenever they want (or as Andy said, run out of one thing).


----------



## quickshift (Jul 29, 2008)

Ya you hit it bang on, it is Novak in Calgary, and being that we really liked that model of rv that is pretty much the only place to go.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

quickshift said:


> Ya you hit it bang on, it is Novak in Calgary, and being that we really liked that model of rv that is pretty much the only place to go.


There's also something (alot, actually) to be said for buying locally ... and ... if you like the shop ... having the connection when it comes time for service work. You may well NOT get the best response when you call to schedule work if you bought elsewhere. To some, that's worth a bit of extra $$$. A personal decision, no doubt. Good luck.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Being a Canadian myself, I should have guessed.







If that dealer has a good service department, then sometimes it is worth the extra money anyway.

On a side note........I noticed on that Ebay ad that Lakeshore now offers financing to Canadians. I wonder how they can do that and what kind of deal they can offer us?? That definitely offers more possibilities for Canadians so the local dealers better watch out!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

quickshift said:


> some very interesting advice, thank you.I am in Alberta Canada, I can not believe the price difference.Definetly worth some more investigating.


So, is that price in Canadian dollars? And there may be some import/export duties added to the price we pay here in the states. Just a couple things to consider and look into in case you should decide to come to the states to buy from a dealer here.

Mike


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

An easy way to tell if the 31rqs you are looking at is an '07 or '08 is by looking at the entertainment cabinet.
In '07 and VERY early '08 models the entratainment center was a full height cabinet. Starting with the '08 LE models and all '08 models built after that, they changed the cabinet to a table with a cupboard over it.

Here is the pic from my 2008 31rqs.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> some very interesting advice, thank you.I am in Alberta Canada, I can not believe the price difference.Definetly worth some more investigating.


So, is that price in Canadian dollars? And there may be some import/export duties added to the price we pay here in the states. Just a couple things to consider and look into in case you should decide to come to the states to buy from a dealer here.

Mike
[/quote]

There is no duty if the trailer is built in the US, which it is, due to NAFTA. The only fee is $195 + GST paid to RIV other than the GST which is payable at the border when you cross.

We are considering purchasing our next RV the US but I shall give the locals a chance to match. We were at Bucar's in Calgary a few weeks ago and the salesman said there was no excuse with the dollar being at or near par that they couldn't match the the US quote (plus shipping of course). We'll see I guess.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

The repair place is just up the road from Novak. I havent had any issues with them. Brought the trailer in for repair a couple times and for warrenty work. So service is good.

Kos


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

KosinTrouble said:


> The repair place is just up the road from Novak. I havent had any issues with them. Brought the trailer in for repair a couple times and for warrenty work. So service is good.
> 
> Kos


So..the dealer and the service facility are 2 separate companies? Golden (post-warranty, anyway)!


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> The repair place is just up the road from Novak. I havent had any issues with them. Brought the trailer in for repair a couple times and for warrenty work. So service is good.
> 
> Kos


So..the dealer and the service facility are 2 separate companies? Golden (post-warranty, anyway)!
[/quote]

Correct!! Calgary RV Centre is the service centre for both Novak and Diamond RV in Calgary. Novak only sells the rv's. Once you leave there, you never deal with them again, you only deal with the service company Calgary RV Centre then. Some pluses, and some minuses. Like I said though, they have been ok to me. Had one issue on a warrenty thing, and some minor issues like them forgetting to give me my caps for the drain valves under the rv after they winterized. But it was more, I didnt know what to do for winterizing and they assumed that I knew what they were doing.

Kos


----------



## quickshift (Jul 29, 2008)

so could someone also please tell me if on the later '08 models, the awning pole was moved over a little so the door could swing all the way open.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

quickshift said:


> so could someone also please tell me if on the later '08 models, the awning pole was moved over a little so the door could swing all the way open.


Now aren't we getting demanding!!!


----------



## quickshift (Jul 29, 2008)

who puts a pole in the way of opening a door?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

quickshift said:


> so could someone also please tell me if on the later '08 models, the awning pole was moved over a little so the door could swing all the way open.


Actually on the LE model with the electric awning it is terrible as you can not open the door more then 90 degrees when the awning is open and not much more then that when the awning is closed.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

10th character of the VIN is the ONLY way to accurately tell model year. If it is an 8, its a 2008, if its a 7 its an '07. That simple!!!! Also, my .02 on the buying local: If the dealer is going to rip me off by charging up to $7,000 more for the same unit, I DON'T want them doing the warranty work anyway!! Isn't the Keystone warranty 12 months?? That hardly seems worth the difference saved...

Case in point: My local dealer has two 2008 21 rs' for 25,500 and WILL NOT BUDGE. I can Drive to Pittsburgh to Coopers RV and buy a 2009 21 rs for 16,995. a 2009!!!! If I were buying, Iwould drive to Pittsburgh and save the $$ I figure a $1,000 for my trouble and I would come out about $7,000 ahead of the game.....

In case you doubt, here is the link for both:

the '09 for 16,995 http://www.coopersrv.com/database/inventor...m.asp?id=506132

the '08 ripoff http://astraweb.ids-astra.com/inventory.cg...;recid=103*8922

I can't see how that place could ever sell those units....


----------

